# Compost for leveling lawn?



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

I have three large dogs in my back yard and have been collecting their poo along with my grass clippings in a pile in my back yard. I have a pretty decent pile going on, and wasn't planning on starting a compost pile. But alas it seems to be composting, walked out and it was smoking. Could I use this compost to level my yard after it has kicked, or would the weed seeds survive and cause havoc on my yard? I was planning on just tilling it into the garden at the end of summer, and top dressing my back yard with sand to level out some of the small lumps and bumps. But I might as well use what I got


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Compost will decompose over time, making it a poor candidate for leveling. Just go sand for this project and work on getting om% through root cycling.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Sand is the way to go. Top dress with sand.

Do not till you'll disturb your soil structure and bring up weed seeds..


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

tneicna said:


> Sand is the way to go. Top dress with sand.
> 
> Do not till you'll disturb your soil structure and bring up weed seeds..


So sand it is for leveling and the compost will go in the garden. Thanks for the advice guys


----------

